# Angeln in Zeeland im März/April



## Meinereiners (18. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin am überlegen im März/April 2010 nach Holland zu fahren und hab auch schon schöne Ferienhäuser gefunden. Die liegen alle in Zeeland (Grevelingenmeer). Hab dann wegen gesetzlichen Regelungen geschaut und gesehen, dass um die Zeit Hecht bzw. ab April ja Zander und Barsch Schonzeit haben.
Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen ob einer von Euch scho mal um diese Zeit dort war und mir mal a bissl was über sinnvolle Angelei sagen kann. Mich würde interessieren, ob man auch gut vom Strand aus im Meer angeln kann und ob sich auch ein Karpfenansitz in Binnengewässern lohnen kann.

Danke schon mal und Petri


----------



## Kimtech (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland im März/April*

Hi, ich fahr im März 2018 nach Zeeland. Kannst du mir da was empfehlen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ra.T (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland im März/April*

Hallo ...,

wie wär‘s mit dem IGUANA Reptilienzoo in Vlissingen.

Glück auf
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland im März/April*

Hallo...,

 aber mal im Ernst. 
 Zeeland hat eine Gesamtfläche von ca.  2.933,89 km², wo willst du denn genau hinfahren ?

 Bist du am Meer, oder im Inland ?
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## CoBra98 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland im März/April*

Du musst schon sagen wo Du in Zeeland bist, dann kann man Dir vielleicht helfen.
Groeten uit zeeland


----------



## Kimtech (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland im März/April*



CoBra98 schrieb:


> Du musst schon sagen wo Du in Zeeland bist, dann kann man Dir vielleicht helfen.
> Groeten uit zeeland


Ich bin in cadzand unterwegs 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kimtech (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland im März/April*



CoBra98 schrieb:


> Du musst schon sagen wo Du in Zeeland bist, dann kann man Dir vielleicht helfen.
> Groeten uit zeeland


Kenn mich dort nicht gut aus und im Internet finde ich auch nicht viel darüber.

Währe der dankbar für deine Hilfe 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Köfi83 (9. Dezember 2018)

Hat hier noch jemand Tips für mich, ich bin dort im centre Park vom 04.01.-11.01.2019 und wollte die Spinnrute mitnehmen.
Vispass benötigt man angeblich nicht. 

Hat jemand noch Tips für stellen Köder usw. 

Wäre euch echt dankbar, da ich mit der Familie dort bin ist meine Zeit begrenzt. 
Gerne auch einen guide empfehlen wenn es dort sowas gibt. 

Danke euch


----------



## Marcoallround (9. Dezember 2018)

In welchem Center Parc bist du denn?
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Köfi83 (10. Dezember 2018)

Bin im port zeeland.


----------



## Köfi83 (11. Dezember 2018)

Wäre über tips wie Köder, Führung, ungefähre Stellen sehr dankbar.
Habe jetzt einen Bericht gelesen das man wohl Chancen auf Dorsch und Wolfbarsch haben soll.
Und ob ich im glaub Grevelinger Meer einen Vispass benötige

Danke euch


----------



## Marcoallround (12. Dezember 2018)

Hey 
Mit der Visplaner App kannst du nachschauen ob du einen Vispass brauchst.
Mit dem meeresangeln kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. Dezember 2018)

Köfi83 schrieb:


> Wäre über tips wie Köder, Führung, ungefähre Stellen sehr dankbar.
> Habe jetzt einen Bericht gelesen das man wohl Chancen auf Dorsch und Wolfbarsch haben soll.
> Und ob ich im glaub Grevelinger Meer einen Vispass benötige
> 
> Danke euch



 Grevelinger Meer einen Vispass benötige-JA
Habe jetzt einen Bericht gelesen das man wohl Chancen auf Dorsch und Wolfbarsch...-  So lange der Pin im Wasser ist hast du eine Chance ;-) , Barsche sind zu 100 % da, aber die kleinen so bis max 35 cm, der Rest ist weg. Dorsch ja könnte etwas kleines auch gehen, dann aber mit Naturköder und nicht da wo du bist ;-)
Wenn du wirklich so "heiß" drauf bist dann versuche "auf"  Neeltje Jans. Köder Wattwurm oder meshefte. Viel Glück


----------



## Spaßfischer (2. Februar 2019)

Köfi83 schrieb:


> Hat hier noch jemand Tips für mich, ich bin dort im centre Park vom 04.01.-11.01.2019 und wollte die Spinnrute mitnehmen.
> Vispass benötigt man angeblich nicht.
> 
> Hat jemand noch Tips für stellen Köder usw.
> ...


Und hast du Zeit gehabt Köder zu baden? Werde im Juni 2 Wochen auf Zeeland sein... 
Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## Köfi83 (5. Februar 2019)

Etwas ja aber als Greenhorn, der Jahreszeit und dem Wind war das für die Füße.
Bin Ende Mai und August wieder dort und versuch mein Glück auf Wölfe. Bin gerne weiter über Anregungen und Tips dankbar. 

Wenn dann auch einer dort sein sollte gerne auch gemeinsames angeln.


----------

